# Bald bellies



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi! I'm raising about 20 Cornish rock chicks and its my first time with meat birds. I've raised dozens of laying breeds and never had an issue with sick birds. I noticed yesterday though all of my meat chicks (2 weeks old) are bald on their bellies. I change their bedding often and they are separated from the big girls. Then last night I had one dead when I went out when earlier they all looked fine, other than the baldness. This morning I noticed a little blood in the poops on the floor of the shed. I also have 6 laying pullets that are the same age in with them. Any ideas what's going on? We don't medicate at all, except for holistic meds. Thank you!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cornish X are weird birds to raise. The bald bellies is normal. They grow so fast, and between the feathers growing slower than the chicks and the weight of the chick it just happens. As for the blood ........ What are you feeding ? how often are you feeding ? Have you given any treats ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a link to normal vs non-normal poops. Some bloody poop is normal , check the pics and see if your compares.

Warning : kinda gross

http://chat.allotment.org/index.php?topic=17568.0


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the help!! The Cornish birds kinda creep me out honestly! They just seem abnormal or something. Is there another good meat breed I can try next time? 

Poops look to be normal so thanks for that info. I had never seen blood in poop before so it freaked me out.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

ThisLittlePygmyFarm said:


> Thanks so much for the help!! The Cornish birds kinda creep me out honestly! They just seem abnormal or something. Is there another good meat breed I can try next time?
> 
> Poops look to be normal so thanks for that info. I had never seen blood in poop before so it freaked me out.


lol yeah I dont like the cornish X either, I agree they are creepy. Out of the roosters I butchered last year, the Delaware, Barred Rock, and Dominque had the most meat. I want to say they were about 22 weeks old when we butchered. We did some production reds too but they were skinny.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

Also I feed Demor chick starter/grower and I just keep the feed troughs full. The only other thing they get is a little grass when I let them run around the pasture while I'm feeding the other animals. They still spend most of their time in the shed though until they are big enough to be out all day.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

Apyl said:


> lol yeah I dont like the cornish X either, I agree they are creepy. Out of the roosters I butchered last year, the Delaware, Barred Rock, and Dominque had the most meat. I want to say they were about 22 weeks old when we butchered. We did some production reds too but they were skinny.


Thanks! I think I'll prob just butcher unwanted roosters and maybe old hens from now on.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Now is it the cornish crosses that grow abnormal or is it all cornish birds, including the purebred breed. Because a i want to raise a large good meat bird but dontwant any health issues


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a link to some feeding info for the cornish. 
http://www.welphatchery.com/cornish_rock_care


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Apr 18, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Here is a link to some feeding info for the cornish.
> http://www.welphatchery.com/cornish_rock_care


Thank you!


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

To raise cornish crosses successfully their food need to be restricted.
If you give them all they can eat the will develop leg problem and health problems.
They will also waste quite a bit of food as they will keep on eating even when their body cannot use the food.
It passes right through them.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree. If you raise them to hatchery specifications, you will run into problems...those guidelines are for commercial growers and not for backyard meat birds. The big guys can afford a lot of dead birds but who wants to grow birds just like the commercial ag guys and still be eating the same sick, unhealthy birds?

I've raised a couple of batches of CX and find them to be very sweet, hungry birds but they forage better than any other DP I've seen in all my days if you only feed them once or twice a day and only a set amount.

They don't have to be bald, creepy or have health issues if you raise them with some common sense and not like the commercial birds are raised/fed.

Here's a link to a YT vid of some of my CX birds and it can give you an idea of how they could be if they are treated well:






A pic of a few of the first batch with my DP flock...the CX is in the middle, the dumpy shaped bird. There are a few in the back field also..they are all 7 or 8 wks in this pic:


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the video. Many people who have problems raising cornishX will have problems raising any breed.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree! They follow any advice that the commercial ag biz throws out there in regards to worming, feeds, husbandry and then wonder why their chickens don't thrive. 

I've often wondered why these people are raising chickens "so that they have healthy foods for their family" and still persist in using the same methods to raise those chickens that produced unhealthy meat and egg sources in the first place! 

It just makes no sense at all to me....


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

ThisLittlePygmyFarm said:


> Hi! I'm raising about 20 Cornish rock chicks and its my first time with meat birds. I've raised dozens of laying breeds and never had an issue with sick birds. I noticed yesterday though all of my meat chicks (2 weeks old) are bald on their bellies. I change their bedding often and they are separated from the big girls. Then last night I had one dead when I went out when earlier they all looked fine, other than the baldness. This morning I noticed a little blood in the poops on the floor of the shed. I also have 6 laying pullets that are the same age in with them. Any ideas what's going on? We don't medicate at all, except for holistic meds. Thank you!


This is the first time I’ve started raising chickens. I got my first Plymouth Rock chickens in June and I got the Cornish cross in July. Not one of my chickens has any bald spots anywhere. I’ve been seeing on YouTube videos,the Cornish cross look horrible. I don’t understand what the problem is. I’ve heard that they don’t walk well, they’re lazy, topple over. I haven’t seen any of this. All of my chickens are hopping around, running , chasing each other , they look happy and healthy. What’s going on with Cornish cross chickens in general? One YouTuber thought they were not a good chicken to raise and she will never raise them again because they’re so unhealthy and look so horrible.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which makes me question whether you have cornish crosses. Can you post pics of your birds?


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

Sarah6825 said:


> This is the first time I’ve started raising chickens. I got my first Plymouth Rock chickens in June and I got the Cornish cross in July. Not one of my chickens has any bald spots anywhere. I’ve been seeing on YouTube videos,the Cornish cross look horrible. I don’t understand what the problem is. I’ve heard that they don’t walk well, they’re lazy, topple over. I haven’t seen any of this. All of my chickens are hopping around, running , chasing each other , they look happy and healthy. What’s going on with Cornish cross chickens in general? One YouTuber thought they were not a good chicken to raise and she will never raise them again because they’re so unhealthy and look so horrible.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

I got all of the Cornish cross chickens from Murry McMurray hatchery they were all immunized before I got them. I have not had any problems with any of them. I got one surprise chick I’m hoping it’s not a rooster. We think it’s in Americano but we’re not sure.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

As you can see they are fully feathered, they don’t have any bald spots. They all flew into my lap while I was taking the pictures. They’re not falling over, they don’t look lethargic if anything they chase each other and fly up to the highest roosting bars approximately 4 feet off the ground. I don’t know what’s going on with other peoples chickens I’m very new with this and I’m pretty sure I have the same chickens everyone else has.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need a couple of people to step in here. @imnukensc and @dawg53 and @fuzzies. It might be that they are only a month old that you haven't seen the bad side of the meat birds. Problem is, I don't know when they're supposed to reach max size for slaughter.

Even with that, they don't look right for Cornish cross. I'm hoping one of the others can help.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

Sarah6825 said:


> I got all of the Cornish cross chickens from Murry McMurray hatchery they were all immunized before I got them. I have not had any problems with any of them. I got one surprise chick I’m hoping it’s not a rooster. We think it’s in Americano but we’re not sure.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

Sarah6825 said:


> View attachment 45243


I took a picture of their back end so you can see they’re not bald in the back either. It’s very hard to take pictures of them so I did the best I could. There is one thing I have noticed that I find strange. This is only with the Cornish cross not with my Plymouth rocks. Some of the cornish cross are half the size of others is this normal?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know a lot about meat birds. Genetics plays a part in growth. What I'm not understanding is if they are meat birds why they're not bigger than they are now. Six to ten weeks is the age of slaughter yet your birds are no where near that size. 

I wish one of the other would stop in to toss in their two cents.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I really don't know a lot about meat birds. Genetics plays a part in growth. What I'm not understanding is if they are meat birds why they're not bigger than they are now. Six to ten weeks is the age of slaughter yet your birds are no where near that size.
> 
> I wish one of the other would stop in to toss in their two cents.


I don’t know a whole lot either. I just started raising chickens. I got my Plymouth rocks June 7 and the Cornish cross July 6. Some of my Cornish cross chickens are half the size of other ones. I’m thinking maybe it’s how I’m feeding them. I have been giving all of them chick food and table scraps. I do cook rice and beans for them also. I never give them raw rice and beans. That could cause a lot of health problems. I’m not feeding any of them like meat birds because I don’t want them to become obese and sick. This could be the deciding factor in why I’m not having any health problems in my birds. I am seeing that half of my Cornish cross chickens are half the size of others. I don’t know why this is happening.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I need a couple of people to step in here. @imnukensc and @dawg53 and @fuzzies. It might be that they are only a month old that you haven't seen the bad side of the meat birds. Problem is, I don't know when they're supposed to reach max size for slaughter.
> 
> Even with that, they don't look right for Cornish cross. I'm hoping one of the others can help.


I got my Cornish cross chicksin July 7 they are 7 1/2 weeks old. Some are very small and some are twice the size but I think they’re all smaller than what I have seen with other people’s chickens. I think it’s the way I’m feeding them. I feed them once early in the morning and before it gets dark. I give them them chick food and scraps. I do not feed them like meat chickens because I don’t want them to become obese and sick. This could be the cause.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because of they're breeding it will happen anyway. Some have been able to keep them alive for a year but that's about the maximum.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Those sure don't look like 7+ week old Cornish cross to me. Those legs are too skinny and the birds themselves are scrawny by CX standards...  Wondering if there was a mix-up with your order or something. Can you grab some of them and weigh them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've hollered at @dawg53 to get his input here. If anyone knows it would be him.

If they're not meat birds, what the heck are they? They're not leghorns.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

They kind of remind me of White Plymouth Rocks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I think Pip and dawg might be right. A screw up in the order and that they could be white rocks. We'll know in a few more weeks for sure. 

In the meantime start giving them free choice feed. If these are not cornish crosses this is not healthy for growing birds restricting the calorie intake.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

fuzzies said:


> Those sure don't look like 7+ week old Cornish cross to me. Those legs are too skinny and the birds themselves are scrawny by CX standards...  Wondering if there was a mix-up with your order or something. Can you grab some of them and weigh them?


I don’t know if I’m going to be able to weigh them. They are definitely way smaller and some of them are very small. They don’t look anything near the size of what I’ve seen. Could it be that I’m just not feeding them like meat birds? They seem happy and healthy though, they’re able to fly 4 feet onto the roosting bars. I’m completely happy to just wait for them to get to the size they should be. I don’t care how long it takes. I would rather have happy healthy birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why I doubt highly they are meat birds. Meat birds can't fly even if they're not at their slaughter weight.


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> That's why I doubt highly they are meat birds. Meat birds can't fly even if they're not at their slaughter weight.


I have no idea what I have. Anyone want to guess? . What do the pictures look like??


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

Order Contents
Item Description Quantity Shipping Price Total
CXRP JUMBO CORNISH X ROCK Female 15 Std $3.36 $50.40
FRCS Free Surprise Chick Unsexed 1 Std $0.00 $0.00
COVC Coccidiosis Vaccination (Baby Chicks Only) 15 Std $0.20 $3.00
VACC Vaccinate for Marek's Disease (Baby Chicks Only) 15 Std $0.20 $3.00
No


----------



## Sarah6825 (5 mo ago)

I did a picture search, this is what I found. What do you think I have? I’m contacting the hatchery in the morning.
Leg horn. Dekalb. Amber link.. Indian game.. Rhode island white. Chanticleer.. Plymouth Rock.. I didn’t know Plymouth Rock came in white.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

Bee said:


> I agree. If you raise them to hatchery specifications, you will run into problems...those guidelines are for commercial growers and not for backyard meat birds. The big guys can afford a lot of dead birds but who wants to grow birds just like the commercial ag guys and still be eating the same sick, unhealthy birds?
> 
> I've raised a couple of batches of CX and find them to be very sweet, hungry birds but they forage better than any other DP I've seen in all my days if you only feed them once or twice a day and only a set amount.
> 
> ...


Wow, so big to be 7-8 werks old! Nice!


Bee said:


> I agree. If you raise them to hatchery specifications, you will run into problems...those guidelines are for commercial growers and not for backyard meat birds. The big guys can afford a lot of dead birds but who wants to grow birds just like the commercial ag guys and still be eating the same sick, unhealthy birds?
> 
> I've raised a couple of batches of CX and find them to be very sweet, hungry birds but they forage better than any other DP I've seen in all my days if you only feed them once or twice a day and only a set amount.
> 
> ...


Wow, soo big for 7-8 weeks, nice!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've known "Bee" for a very long time and she gives excellent advice. We have very few differences in chicken keeping.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The same Bee that got banned from here? She might have been knowledgeable but her people skills were sorely lacking and her attacks got her remove.


----------

